# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Αναδιπλουμενη βαση πινακιδας

## Abello

Παιδια εχω μια μηχανη και θελω να κατασκευασω μια Αναδιπλουμενη βαση πινακιδας....(ηλεκτρικη)για μοτερακι εχω βρει απο σκουπακι black and decker που εχει και αρκετη δυναμη...εχω κολλησει στο γραναζωτο κομματι που θα ανοιγοκλεινει την πινακιδα...εχει σκεφτει κανεις τιποτα????Ευχαριστω...


οριστε και ενα βιντεακι....




να και ενας ελληνας διαβαστε την περιγραφη απο κατ......

----------


## TeslaCoil

εγω οχι αλλα κοιτα αυτο!!!





αντι για μηχανισμο βρες το σπρεϊ που τα κανει αορατα








ΥΓ και αλλη μεθοδο με φλας
οταν φτασει σε αποσταση που πρεπει απο το radar για να σε παρει φωτογραφεια , ενεργοποιητε ενα φλας και θαμπωνει την φωτογραφικη μηχανη




παντος πολυ κακο για το τιποτα
αν τρεχεις εντος οριων τι προβλημα εχεις?
ομως για τις μηχανες ναι ειναι προβλημα αν σε πιασουν για την τσεμπη σου
αν σκοτωθεις γιατι την ζωη σου  :Wink:

----------


## GEWKWN

> εγω οχι αλλα κοιτα αυτο!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPxit...eature=related



αυτο ειναι κατι που θα μπορουσες να κατασκευασεις.

----------


## Abello

> αυτο ειναι κατι που θα μπορουσες να κατασκευασεις.



 
Καμια ιδεα στον μηχανισμο????Υδραυλικη τρομπα???Sto λινκ του ελληνα που δινω πιο πανω λεει οτι χρησιμοποιησε R/C SERVOS που μπορω να βρω τετοια????ο φανος λετε να εχει???

----------


## Nemmesis

τετοια σερβο θα βρεις απο ηλεκτρικες κλειδαριες αυτοτικηνοτων... πανε σε μια μαντρα και θα βρεις μπολικα.. ειναι γρηγορα και αρκετα δυνατα πιστευω...

----------


## dikos

Δές τα μπανεράκια στο GRobot.gr για servo :Wink:

----------


## Archael

Θα μπορουσε -ισως- να κατασκευαστει ενα "διαφανες" καλυμα για την πινακιδα, το οποιο ομως να λειτουργει οπως οι αυτοματες μασκες ηλεκτροκολλησης?
Δηλαδη, οταν δεχεται δυνατο φως -απο φλας- να μετατρεπεται απο διαφανο σε μαυρο!

----------


## Nemmesis

σιγα το εντονο φως οταν ειναι στα 20μετρα απο το φλας... ουτε οι μασκες ηλεκτροκολησης δεν εχουν εχουν τετοια ευαισθησια αλλα νομιζω ειναι και πιο αργες στο "σκοτινιασμα" απο το κλειστρο της καμερας...

----------


## Archael

Ναι...
Δεν εχεις κι αδικο
Θα μπορουσε ομως πιο απλα, να χρησιμοποιηθει ενα LCD καλυμα που θα το "μαυριζαμε" κατα βουληση και οταν θα "μυριζομασταν" ελεγχο (μπλοκο κλπ) θα το καναμε διαφανο και ουτε γατα ουτε ζημια!

----------


## Nemmesis

ακριβως αυτο εψαχνα και εγω αλλα δεν βρηκα τπτ... οσπου εβαλα την πινακιδα κατω απο την σελα και τελος...

----------


## JOHNY+

> Θα μπορουσε -ισως- να κατασκευαστει ενα "διαφανες" καλυμα για την πινακιδα, το οποιο ομως να λειτουργει οπως οι αυτοματες μασκες ηλεκτροκολλησης?
> Δηλαδη, οταν δεχεται δυνατο φως -απο φλας- να μετατρεπεται απο διαφανο σε μαυρο!



μια μεγαλη lcd οθονη , υπαρχουν και ειδικα τζαμια σε μεταλλικα κτιρια που δουλεουν ακριβως ετσι , αυξομοιονουν την ορατοτητα , για να ρυθμιζεται ο φωτισμος στα γραφεια .

Και ενα link 
http://home.howstuffworks.com/home-i...rt-window3.htm

----------


## xifis

η επομενη ιδεα στο τραπεζι θαναι να αντικασταθει η πινακιδα απο μια οθονη LCD 7" οπου θα δειχνει τον αριθμο κ οταν 8ελουμε θα την κλεινουμε,η θα προβαλουμε διαφορα μυνηματα κ εικονες καθως και ταινιες,διαφημισεις,βιντεο απο κοντρες κλπ...ελεοοοοοοςςςςς  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## jim.ni

παρον: ε ναι! αυτό θα έλεγα και εγώ, στην εποχή που ζούμε μια 7" tft που να δείχνει την Τζούλια όταν περνάμε από μπλόκο είναι οτι πρέπει.

παρελθον:μια ιδέα δικιά μου από τα παλιά που ποτέ δεν υλοποιήθηκε είναι να το κάνεις σε στιλ παντζουρακι δηλ να μαζεύεις το "κάλυμμα" τις πινακίδας σε ρολό.

μελλον: νανοτεχνολογια (βλέπε KITT3000  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Nemmesis

> η επομενη ιδεα στο τραπεζι θαναι να αντικασταθει η πινακιδα απο μια οθονη LCD 7" οπου θα δειχνει τον αριθμο κ οταν 8ελουμε θα την κλεινουμε,η θα προβαλουμε διαφορα μυνηματα κ εικονες καθως και ταινιες,διαφημισεις,βιντεο απο κοντρες κλπ...ελεοοοοοοςςςςς



αυτο ειναι το πιο ευκολο... αλλα ελα ντε που δεν ειναι νομιμο οποτε και με την lcd ανοιχτει σε σταματανε... αν αλλο κολπο που κανουν ειναι να βαζουν ενα στρομπο στην πινακιδα αλλα αυτο κυριως κανει για το ματι παρα για τις καμερες..

----------


## electron00b

το να μπαινεις πιστα μια στο τοσο να γουσταρεις το χεις σκεφτει?

θα νιωθυμε ολοι πιο ασφαλεις!!!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## Nemmesis

> το να μπαινεις πιστα μια στο τοσο να γουσταρεις το χεις σκεφτει?
> 
> θα νιωθυμε ολοι πιο ασφαλεις!!!!!



ακριβως... αλλα δυστηχως δεν ειμαστε ολοι τυχεροι να εχουμε πιστα κοντα στην πολη μας...

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Αν και ζητάς πράγματα σε λάθος φόρουμ,εδώ είσαι..:

http://www.vfxkits.com/c215100.2.html

www.valtermoto.com

 και  φυσικά εννοείται δεν είσαι νόμιμος.... :Wink:

----------


## electron00b

πες του παιδιου.....

www.moto.gr !

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

> ακριβως... αλλα δυστηχως δεν ειμαστε ολοι τυχεροι να εχουμε πιστα κοντα στην πολη μας...



Οι Σέρρες πρέπει να είναι δύο ώρες από σένα.

----------

